# Vitamin D could be a piece of COVID-19's 'complex puzzle,' Israeli scientists say, after a new study finds a link



## Jeni (Feb 8, 2022)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/vitamin-d-could-piece-covid-165114851.html


Low levels of vitamin D prior to catching COVID-19 were linked to worse illness, a study found.
Vitamin D helps bolster the immune system to tackle viruses that attack the lungs, researchers said.
Vitamin D is "one piece of the complex puzzle" underlying severe COVID-19, the scientists cautioned.
Israeli scientists said they found "striking" differences in the chances of getting seriously ill from COVID-19 when they compared patients who had sufficient vitamin D levels prior to contracting the disease with those who didn't.

A study published on Thursday in the research journal PLOS One found that about half of people who were vitamin D deficient before getting COVID-19 developed severe illness, compared to less than 10% of people who had sufficient levels of the vitamin in their blood.

We know vitamin D is vital for bone health, but its role in protecting against severe COVID-19 is less well established.

The latest research was the first to examine vitamin D levels in people prior to them contracting COVID-19, the study authors said.

this was suspected early on but dismissed telling us it needs to be studied ... what harm would it have been to say we do not understand but may be helpful if it save even a few lives....  
why because if people upped their Vitamin D it may have given them a less severe case if they caught it and that seems to be the vaccines job.......


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 8, 2022)

I've been using vitamin D3 for many years now, it helps strengthen the immune system which can be helpful in combating any virus infections, including the flu.  I'm presently taking 1,000 IUs a day and have at times gone up to 5,000 IUs daily.  Many of us a deficient in vitamin D.


----------



## Jeni (Feb 8, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> I've been using vitamin D3 for many years now, it helps strengthen the immune system which can be helpful in combating any virus infections, including the flu.  I'm presently taking 1,000 IUs a day and have at times gone up to 5,000 IUs daily.  Many of us a deficient in vitamin D.


exactly why i was bewildered at the beginning when this theory had popped up it was squashed. 
as many are deficient what was the harm in proactively taking a supplement ......
but instead we got it is a fake or misinformation..... i hope karma comes for those who played this down.......... now the studies show what could have been a simple precautionary step.


----------



## Shero (Feb 8, 2022)

I have been taking Vit D for decades. I cover up in the sun to save my skin, so I need the extra protection
Strongly recommend this supplement.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 8, 2022)

Jeni said:


> exactly why i was bewildered at the beginning when this theory had popped up it was squashed.
> as many are deficient what was the harm in proactively taking a supplement ......
> but instead we got it is a fake or misinformation..... i hope karma comes for those complacent in this now the studies show what could have been a simple precautionary step.


Well, the vitamin D is known to help strengthen the immune system and is good to help us fight off any colds or viruses.  But the best thing to combat the deadly COVID-19 virus is vaccinations and boosters.

  Vitamins are fine in addition to that, but vaccines during a deadly pandemic is the answer to save lives and lower the hospitalizations which are stressing our healthcare system and overflowing our hospitals.  It's a fact that most who are hospitalized and infected with the coronavirus and dying from it are unvaccinated.  A vitamin will not stop that, a vaccine will.

  Vaccines lessen the severity of Covid if you do get it, and helps to lower the spread of the deadly virus.  I personally am fully vaccinated and boosted, and take vitamin D and other supplements daily.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 8, 2022)

I firmly believe in taking a daily vitamin pill.  Few people eat a well balanced diet that gives their bodies all the needed ingredients to maintain good health.  A few pennies a day for a good vitamin pill is pretty cheap " insurance".


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 8, 2022)

A clinical study was conducted in Spain in 2020 using Vitamin D: 25(OH)D3/calcifediol, for patients hospitalized with COVID-19.  The trial results were published in September, 2021, in a major medical journal.
Abstract​*Context: *COVID-19 is a major health problem because of saturation of intensive care units (ICU) and mortality. Vitamin D has emerged as a potential treatment able to reduce the disease severity.
*Objective: *This work aims to elucidate the effect of 25(OH)D3 (calcifediol) treatment on COVID-19-related outcomes.
*Methods: *This observational cohort study was conducted from March to May 2020, among patients admitted to COVID-19 wards of Hospital del Mar, Barcelona, Spain. A total of 930 patients with COVID-19 were included; 92 were excluded because of previous calcifediol intake. Of the remaining 838, a total of 447 received calcifediol (532 μg on day 1 plus 266 μg on days 3, 7, 15, and 30), whereas 391 were not treated at the time of hospital admission (intention-to-treat). Of the latter, 53 patients were treated later during ICU admission and were allocated in the treated group in a second analysis. In healthy individuals, calcifediol is about 3.2-fold more potent on a weight basis than cholecalciferol. Main outcome measures were ICU admission and mortality.
*Results: *ICU assistance was required by 102 (12.2%) participants. Out of 447 patients treated with calcifediol at admission, 20 (4.5%) required the ICU, compared to 82 (21%) out of 391 nontreated (P < .001). Logistic regression of calcifediol treatment on ICU admission, adjusted by age, sex, linearized 25-hydroxyvitamin D levels at baseline, and comorbidities showed that treated patients had a reduced risk of requiring the ICU (odds ratio [OR] 0.13; 95% CI 0.07-0.23). Overall mortality was 10%. In the intention-to-treat analysis, 21 (4.7%) out of 447 patients treated with calcifediol at admission died compared to 62 patients (15.9%) out of 391 nontreated (P = .001). Adjusted results showed a reduced mortality risk with an OR of 0.21 (95% CI, 0.10-0.43). In the second analysis, the obtained OR was 0.52 (95% CI, 0.27-0.99).
*Conclusion: *In patients hospitalized with COVID-19, calcifediol treatment significantly reduced ICU admission and mortality.


----------



## GAlady (Feb 8, 2022)

Israel seems to have the best data and intellect concerning COVID.  This week they are no longer requiring masks anywhere in their country.


----------

